# Gaming PC für ~900€



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*Gaming PC für ~900€*

Hallo liebe Community,

in der Hoffnung hier Ratschläge für die Zusammenstellung eines Gaming PCs zu finden, habe ich mich vor Kurzem bei pcgh angemeldet.

Nun zu meinem PC: ( ich gehe diese Checkliste aus dem Forum ab http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html)

1) Preisrahmen ~850€, max 900€ (exklusive Peripherie)

2) Gebraucht wird auf jeden Fall noch Win7 64-Bit (Win8 überspringe ich lieber), außerdem evtl. ein 24" Monitor. Evtl. weil ich noch einen 32" TV zu Hause herumstehen habe, mir aber nicht sicher bin, ob mein PC die Größe bei 1080p packt. (Gaming Maus und Tastatur werde ich mir erst später kaufen)

3) Altlasten gibt es keine, ich besitze im Moment nur einen Laptop, der dann von meiner Mutter weiterverwendet wird (bin übrigens 16)

4) Auch wenn ich erst einmal einen Schul-PC auseinander genommen habe (Mit Erlaubnis der Schule , traue ich mir den Zusammenbau zu.

5) Monitor siehe 2.

6) Nun die wichtigste Frage: Welchen Zweck soll der PC erfüllen?
    Der PC ist rein für Gaming und schulische Zwecke (Office) da. Zocken will ich drauf hauptsächlich ArmA 2, ArmA 3, War Thunder, World of Tanks, GTA4+5 (ja es wird   für PC kommen), Metro 2033+2034, Guild Wars 2, Red Orchestra 2 + Rising Storm und Anno.
Videobearbeitung & Co. benützte ich nicht.

7) Zum Übertakten kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich keinerlei Ahnung davon habe. Da ich jedoch gehört habe, dass man die HD 7950 durch overclocking auf Niveau der 7970 bringen könnte, werde ich es doch mal probieren, also ja.

8) Besonderheiten. Fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein.

Bevorzugter Shop wäre mindfactory.de. 
Auch habe ich mir bereits einen PC zusammengestellt und wollte wissen, ob der was taugt.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ca9358a2a9bfaf3c0192266801d3528293541100fc

Vielen Dank für jegliche Tipps und Ratschläge.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

die Kühler der RAM sind zu hoch. Du musst Low Profil nehmen.
Und ich würde eher einen Wlan Stick kaufen als eine Wlan Karte.


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Habe dir  Hier  mal was zusammengestellt. 981€ mit SSD. Ohne wäres es 900€. Graka habe ich mal ne GTX670 für 350 reingepackt. Die GTX770 kommt noch diesen Monat und soll 350€ kosten und ne höhere Leistung als die GTX680 bringen. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall abwarten.


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 
Warum sollte ich eher einen WLAN-Stick kaufen und warum Low Profile Ram?

Das Problem ist nur das ich die Teile von Chrissi ja in 10 verschiedenen Shops bestellen müsste --> Versandkosten astronomisch.
Ich würde gerne alle bei 1 Shop bestellen. Wie oben erwähnt mindfactory


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

lp ram weil der vengeance mit seinen heatspreadern nicht unter den macho passen wird. ausserdem sollten fürs shinobi noch 1-2 120mm lüfter mitbestellt werden

edit: @chrissi: der hr-02 ist leider 12mm höher als es das asgard zulässt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Weil die RAM Module mit dem Kühler / Lüfter kollidieren können, außerdem ist das Asrock - Board ja recht schmal. Daher beim RAM den Corsair Vengeance Low Profile oder den GSkill Ares.
Das Windows würdest du hier als Win7 Prof. recht günstig bekommen


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> waum Low Profile Ram?


 Da es bei Ram mit hohen Kühlrippen zu Platzproblemen mit dem Macho kommen kann 



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das ich die Teile von Chrissi ja in 10  verschiedenen Shops bestellen müsste --> Versandkosten astronomisch.
> Ich würde gerne alle bei 1 Shop bestellen. Wie oben erwähnt mindfactory



Deine Konfig ist auch nciht schlecht 
Ich würde nur den Ram tauschen. Z.B. dieser: http://geizhals.at/de/corsair-venge...-9-24-ddr3-1600-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-a652381.html
WLAN Stick würde ich acuh nehmen. Aber welchen   
Laufwerk würde ich gegen dieses tauschen LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn es vom Budget her passt, würde ich gleich zur HD 7970 greifen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

ram würd ich den  hier nehmen, wenn er bei mf wieder günstiger ist: GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Noch mal danke für alle Tipps.

Ist denn zwischen dem jetzt gewählten RAM und einem Low-Profile ein Performance-Unterschied?

Die 7970 würd ich ja gerne nehmen, am besten die Ghz. Edition. Jedoch reicht mein jetziges Budget dafür einfach nicht aus. Deshalb dachte ich daran, jetzt die 7950er zu kaufen und nächstes Jahr auf 16GB RAM und ne stärkere GraKa upzugraden. 

Und warum unbedingt einen WLAN Stick? Oder dann lieber gleich über LAN an den Router?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Einen Unterschied zwischen den Corsair Modulen gibt es quasi nicht nur ist der Low Profile deutlich kompatibler. Wenn möglich wäre per Lan am Router ist die einfachste Lösung


----------



## minicoopers (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ist denn zwischen dem jetzt gewählten RAM und einem Low-Profile ein Performance-Unterschied?





TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ne da gibt es keinen Unterschied. Die Kühlrippen sind eh nur "Deko"
> Die 7970 würd ich ja gerne nehmen, am besten die Ghz. Edition. Jedoch reicht mein jetziges Budget dafür einfach nicht aus. Deshalb dachte ich daran, jetzt die 7950er zu kaufen und nächstes Jahr auf 16GB RAM und ne stärkere GraKa upzugraden.



Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine GHz Edition nehmen. Die sind lauter und heißer, da sie von werk aus übertaktet sind.
16GB braucht man zum zocken nicht. Die sind erst mit VMs oder so sinnvoll 
Mit der HD 7950 kommst Du auch erst einmal eine Weile über dir Runden


----------



## Erok (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ram würde ich den hier nehmen : https://geizhals.de/geil-dragon-ram...u-cl11-ddr3-1600-gd38gb1600c11dc-a757098.html

Netzteil das hier : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-cm-430w-atx-2-3-l8-cm-430w-bn180-a679523.html

Dadurch sparst Du 40 Euro insgesamt.

Diese kannst Du dann in die GTX 670 investieren : https://geizhals.de/pny-geforce-gtx-670-gf670gtx2gepb-a774961.html

Warum die GTX 670 ? Ganz einfach wegen GTA IV. Denn das hat mit ATI-Karten doch so einige Probleme. 

Ansonsten haste schon ne Top Zusammenstellung


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Doppelpost
Bitte diesen ignorieren und löschen. 

Danke


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



Erok schrieb:


> Ram würde ich den hier nehmen : https://geizhals.de/geil-dragon-ram...u-cl11-ddr3-1600-gd38gb1600c11dc-a757098.html
> 
> Netzteil das hier : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-cm-430w-atx-2-3-l8-cm-430w-bn180-a679523.html
> 
> ...


 
Die GTX 670 ist leider 144€ teurer. Bei meinem Budget von ~ 850€ unmöglich zu kaufen.


----------



## Erok (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Die 7950 die Du in den Warenkorb gelegt hast, kostet 266 Euro : 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Die GTX 670 kostet 291 Euro : PNY GeForce GTX 670 XLR8 Enthusiast Edition - 2 GB GDDR5 - PCI-Express 3.0 (BF670GTX2GEPB) BF670GTX2GEPB - KnallerKauf

Sind für mich keine 144 Euro Unterschied, sondern 35 Euro ?

Und das kannste wie gesagt am Ram und Netzteil einsparen 

Und wie gesagt, mit einer ATI bekommste Schwierigkeiten in GTA


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Da hast du natürlich auch Recht, wobei ich die PNY nicht beachtet hatte, da ich von diesem Hersteller noch nie etwas gehört hatte.
Außerdem habe ich eher nach einer ASUS oder Gigabyte gesucht.


----------



## Erok (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Der Hersteller ist im Prinzip egal. Denn Dein PC meldet Dir beim hochfahren des Computers nicht, Hey Du hast ne Super Asus Grafikkarte im Rechenknecht verbaut 

Und wenns ne andere Firma sein soll, wegen Service etc... Dann Asus oder EVGA. Und da gibts von EVGA eine, die ist halt 30 Euro teurer : 

https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-670-02g-p4-2670-a774963.html

Einen Vorteil dadurch hast Du auf jedenfall nicht, zumindest solange die Garantie noch über den Händler läuft. Und man geht ja eig auch davon aus, daß die Karte ihren Dienst tut, bis man sie mal wieder verkauft 

Mit einer GTX 670 bist Du auf jedenfall besser  dran als mit der 7950  , Du musst sie nicht nächstes Jahr austauschen, reicht auch gute 2 bis 3 Jahre die Karte, und das Budget wäre sinnvoller eingesetzt 

Und die Grafikkarte muss ja nicht zwangsläufig bei Mindfactory gekauft werden 

Wobei Mindfactory die Palit für 320 Euro da hätte, was also auch noch ins Budget bis 900 Euro bei exclusiver Hardware reinpasst 

Und dafür gibts noch Metro Last Light kostenlos dazu 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...orce-GTX-670-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Das ist mal ein Argument, danke dafür. 

Könnte ich auch anstatt des 3570k einen 3350P oder 3470 nehmen, ohne große Performance-Einbußen?
Dann würde sich die GTX 670 besser ins Budget einbringen.


----------



## Erok (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Vom 3350 p würde ich eher abraten

Der 3470 ist ja quasi ein 3570 k nur ohne offenen Multiplikator. Sprich Du kannst ihn nicht übertakten, und somit hat er höchstens 3,6 Ghz

Den 3570 k je nachdem was Du für einen erwischen wirst, bringste auf 4 bis 4,5 Ghz

Wobei ganz ehrlich gesagt, die 3,6 Ghz eig auch reichen.

Dann würde auch der extra Lüfter quasi weg fallen, denn den Macho brauchst Du dann nicht, wodurch Du 36 Euro sparen würdest.

Dann bräuchtest Du nur ein B75 Board für den 3470 : ASRock B75M-DGS Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

Das spart auch nochmal paar Euro.

Langfristig gesehen, könnte sich das übertakten mehr lohnen für Dich, muss aber nicht. Denn wer weiss schon  wie kommende Spiele in 2 bis 3 Jahren gestaltet sind. Da kanns auch sein, daß du mit einem auf 4,2 Ghz getakteten i5 3570 k genauso schlecht da stehst, wie mit einem 3470

Wenn Du jedoch sehr auf das Geld achten musst, würde ich zum 3470 greifen 

Was ich nicht tun würde, für eine bessere Grafikkarte an der CPU sparen. Denn die Grafikkarte wird in den meisten Fällen lange vor der CPU ausgetauscht. Eine CPU macht normalerweise 2 bis 3 Grafikkarten mit 

Greetz Erok


----------



## RaYzz (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Dass AMD Karten probleme mit GTA haben stimmt, aber die Gigabyte HD7950 ist mit ihrem Standard takt von 1000MHz schon in etwa so schnell wie eine GTX 670


----------



## Chrissi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Was nützt dir sie schnellste Graka, wenn sie in dem Spiel, was du spielen möchtest ständig rumzickt und Probleme macht?


----------



## TerrorMango (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Muss ich denn bei Mindfactory.de noch Kabel & Co. dazu bestellen oder sind die bei den einzelnen Teilen dabei?


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Muss ich denn bei Mindfactory.de noch Kabel & Co. dazu bestellen oder sind die bei den einzelnen Teilen dabei?


 Nein, da Du keine SSD dabei hast, benötigst DU keine zusätzlichen Kabel mehr. 
Beim Mainboard sind zwei SATA Kabel dabei (für Festplatte und LAufwerk).


----------



## TerrorMango (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So, das wäre nun meine voraussichtliche Auswahl.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204cc0fb0a8230da107c6e921cd41eb8aa508d6079bc

Ein paar Fragen habe ich nun noch:

1) Taugt das Gehäuse was?
2) Beim alternate.de Konfigurator wurde mir gemeldet, das ein 430 Watt Netzteil nicht ausreicht. Soll ich 480W oder doch 430W nehmen?
3) Kommt der PC mit einer Bildschirmgröße von 32" klar?
4) Fehlt noch was?


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Ja das Gehäuse ist nicht schlecht  
2. Das ist normal, dass das angebenen wird. Die 430/480W reichen völlig aus  Ist nur zur Sicherheit, dass auch 30€ NEtzteil die Hardware versorgen können.
3. Ja 
4. fehlt ncihts mehr 
5. Ein 7 gibts in der bucht günstiger


----------



## TerrorMango (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So, noch mal danke an alle Schreiber für die Hilfe und die ganzen Tipps.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den letzten Monat Schule zu Ende bringen, nen Käufer für die PS3 + Spiele finden (kennt ihr wen?) und dann den PC kaufen.

Wenn der Thread bis dahin nicht geclosed wird, melde ich mich mal.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Niemand schließt Threads. Du kannst deinen Thread jederzeit fortsetzen.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Threads werden nur auf Wunsch geschlossen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Threads werden nur auf Wunsch geschlossen


 
oder wenn es in haltlosen spam ausartet, so wie hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/276740-alle-palit-jetstream-nutzer.html


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> oder wenn es in haltlosen spam ausartet, so wie hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/276740-alle-palit-jetstream-nutzer.html


 Stimmt, aber das sind dann Ausnahmen und sollte mit diesem Thread nicht passieren


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das sind dann Ausnahmen und sollte mit diesem Thread nicht passieren


 
Warte doch mal ab was noch kommt.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warte doch mal ab was noch kommt.


Denke nicht, dass es hier passiert. Außer wenn gewisse User aus dem Forum hier aufschlagen könnte es eng werden  

Oder willst Du den Theard zu spammen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

nich das am ende dieses bild da steht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-andere-offtopic-5242-picture533658-flame.jpg


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Oder willst Du den Theard zu spammen


 
Warte ab bis Softy kommt. 

Ich spamme ja nicht. Ich poste immer sachlich und korrekt.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> nich das am ende dieses bild da steht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-andere-offtopic-5242-picture533658-flame.jpg


 Dann sollten wir wohl aufhören mit OT  



Threshold schrieb:


> Warte ab bis Softy kommt.


Ja wenn Softy kommt ist es eh vorbei   


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich spamme  ja nicht. Ich poste immer sachlich und  korrekt.


 
Das würde ich jetzt auch sagen


----------



## TerrorMango (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So ich bins nochmal.
Ich bin heute Morgen auf die neue 700-Serie von Nvidia gestoßen. Und da hab ich mich prompt dazu entschieden, 60€ mehr auszugeben, um dafür die GTX 770 und ein 480W Netzteil zu kaufen.
Das Ganze würde jetzt so aussehen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cd22bbd4a36e4764b711aeccc68be651265f8707a3

Ist den die 770 zu groß fürs BitFenix Shinobi?
Und "bottlenecked" (schreibt man das so) der i5 3470 die GTX 770?

Nochmal vielen Dank für jeden Beitrag hier.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Die GTX 770 ist doch nicht zu groß.
Und deswegen brauchst du auch kein stärkeres Netzteil.
Und der i5 3470 reicht locker.


----------



## TerrorMango (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Danke für den Tipp, so kann ich ein paar Euro mit dem NT sparen. Gibt es sonst noch Punkte, bei denen ich sparen könnte, aber keine Leistungseinbußen habe? (RAM, HDD)

Außerdem muss ich die Community einfach mal loben. Bisher das schnellste und kompetenteste Forum.
Ganz großes Lob an alle hier bei PCGH.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Keine Ahnung. Ich kann deine Liste nicht mehr laden.


----------



## saymenoobs (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Und "bottlenecked" (schreibt man das so) der i5 3470 die GTX 770?

Nein, der i5 ist für Gaming optimal und ich habe mit meinen Computern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 sich normalerweise im einstelligen %-Bereich bewegt. Ich habe das ausprobiert mit einem i5 und einem i7 der ersten Generation mit einer HD 6990 und der Leistungsunterschied war ca 6% in Spielen. Ich denke das kann man in Kauf nehmen um beim Prozessor ca 100€ zu sparen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

der i5 wird nicht bremsen


----------



## TerrorMango (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde nun beim i5 3470 bleiben.

@Threshold hier noch mal die Liste, ging wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, weil ich den Warenkorb verändert habe.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d1393545b81394ebfe730d1fefa8cfa8cdd6c0d0ae


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Bei der Konfig würde ich noch einen von den Lüftern dazu packen: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
da das Gehäsue nur einen von Werk besitzt. Der Rest passt  wobei es Win7 in der Bucht auch günstiger gibt


----------



## scheaza (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*


----------



## TerrorMango (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Soll ich dann nur 1 Lüfter oder gleich 2 kaufen?


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Soll ich dann nur 1 Lüfter oder gleich 2 kaufen?


 Einer würde theoretisch reichen. Den müsstest Du dann vorne einbauen
Hinten ist bereits einer verbaut. Diesen könntest Du natürlich noch tauschen (ist aber kein Muss)


----------



## TerrorMango (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Gut dann pack ich mir gleich 2 davon ins Gehäuse und hab dann hinten auch nen vernünftigen.

Das Ganze würde dann so aussehen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22018648fbefe32686ceb0fa92a36850f9fc462e4f337

Fehlt mir jetzt noch irgendwas? Und ist alles mit allem kompitabel?
Und kann ich noch irgendwie Geld sparen bei gleicher Leistung?


----------



## minicoopers (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Der Rest sieht gut aus. Bis auch bei Windows 7  würde ich sagen kannst Du nicht wirklich mehr sparen.
Du könntest noch den CPU Kühler weg lassen und den Boxed Kühler nutzen, dann hättest Du noch mal etwas gespart


----------



## Duvar (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Sieht fast perfekt aus, nur eins nervt mich da richtig und zwar das du das Betriebssystem nicht aus ebay kaufst für ca 35€.


----------



## TerrorMango (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Oh wenns das BS bei ebay so billig gibt dann kauf ich es lieber dort. Kennt jemand nen vertrauenswürdigen Verkäufer? 
Bei ebay weis man ja nie, wer da verkauft.


----------



## Duvar (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

windows 7 64 bit professional | eBay

Da kannste dir was aussuchen, achte auf gute Wertungen beim Verkäufer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ich würde das Win7 dort ordern


----------



## Duvar (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Jop das ist sogar noch besser


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde das Win7 dort ordern


 
Ist das Fritzchen auch ein seriöser Laden? Angeblich hat mal einer hier gemeint, dass sich der Firmenboss iwo in Russland verschanzt hat.
Ansonsten ist der Preis für Win7 Professional natürlich bomastisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Mein Kumpel hat es schon mehrfach genutzt und ich habe es hier auf dem Tisch liegen. So etwas hatte man auch eher von Softwarebilliger de gehört


----------



## TerrorMango (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So Leute ich bins nochmal. 
Da es seit wenigen Tagen ja die neue Haswell-Serie gibt, habe ich meinen Warenkorb nochmal bearbeitet.

Was sagt ihr dazu und passt alles?
Win7 kauf ich bei ebay. (ihr habt mich überzeugt) 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22061d2fb266966be1710d30b01bedbf97cecbe804d23

Preisunterschied beträgt ca. 35€ zu vorhin, liegt aber alles noch im Budget.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Machs so hab 2 Teile ausgetauscht https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ddec1c5666f5a1e830f16100b8ca0e5410f6c6dbf8


----------



## TerrorMango (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Danke, so können noch ein paar Groschen gespart werden. Taugt der Crucial denn was?
Und reichen 400W? (laut pcgh.de soll die 770 ja 324 Watt unter Last brauchen, sind das dann Extremfälle mit Benchmarks?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Die Angaben beziehen sich immer auf das *gesamte System *und nicht auf die Karte. Den Crucial kann man natürlich auch nehmen wenn man will


----------



## ich111 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Danke, so können noch ein paar Groschen gespart werden. Taugt der Crucial denn was?
> Und reichen 400W? (laut pcgh.de soll die 770 ja 324 Watt unter Last brauchen, sind das dann Extremfälle mit Benchmarks?)


 Ja Crucial ist gut, das ist die Endverbrauchermarke von Micron und die fertigen selbst die Speicher und NAND (SSD Speicher) Chips

Die Messung kann nicht die Grafikkarte sein, weil sich die GTX 770 maximal 300W ziehen darf (75W PCIe Slot + 75W 6 poliger PCIe Strom + 150W 8 poliger PCIe Strom). Das ist nämlich der komplette Rechner

Ich persönlich würde zum be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen, dann hast du noch Kabelmanagment


----------



## TerrorMango (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So, ich bins nochmal.
Nachdem ich ja den Intel i5 4670 kaufen will, brauch ich einen CPU-Kühler, der auf den 1150 Sockel passt.
Kennt ihr einen?

Ich hab das grade gelesen:
http://www.noobtech.at/21206/cpu-kuehler-mit-dem-sockel-1150-kompatibel/

Stimmt das, kann ich einen 1155 Kühler mit dem 4670 benutzten (CoolerMaster)?


----------



## Makalar (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Die Sockel 1155 Kühler passen auch auf 1150


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So Leute, da bin ich schon wieder.
Nachdem ich mir das NZXT Phantom Big Tower Gehäuse eingeredet hatte und Treshold mir das wieder ausgeredet hat, danke dafür (irgendwie haste ja recht, aber das Design)
brauche ich jetzt ein Gehäuse mit gutem P/L und ansprechendem Design.
Max. Preis 120€

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204f16e2d3db6d484ff11a184dda12c9e86e228e86d8

Würde denn das Bit Fenix passen?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Etwas über Budget : Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Oder Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Sehr gutes Teil . Platz ohne Ende, 3 x 140mm Lüfter ab Werk + integrierte Lüftersteuerung

Wenn es etwas bling bling sein soll, 1-2 LED-Lüfter oder Lamptron Flexlight einbauen


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Immer noch erstaunt über die schnellen Antworten hier. Da kommt mein Internet gar nicht nach.^^



Das Corsair ist irgendwie, wie soll ich sagen, gefällt mir nicht, belasse wirs dabei.

Sind das Arc R2 und das R2 die gleichen?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p845575_Fractal-Design-R2-Window.html

Wie sind denn das Shinobi oder das Fractal R4 so?

Ich will versuchen, möglichst bei einem Händler zu bleiben.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Habe beide Gehäuse  

Das Shinobi habe ich meiner Perle gekauft und das ist imho das beste Gehäuse, welches man für ~ 50,- Taler kaufen kann . Zudem lässt es sich al Gusto pimpen .

Der Chef hat sich dieses Sahneteilchen gegönnt : Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Spielt halt eine Liga höher 

Auch Platz ohne Ende etc.....

Noch ein Favorit von mir, wegen seinem unglaublich guten P/L Verhältnisses und dem sehr schicken Aussehen : Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooltek Antiphon Black


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ich schick mal noch nen Gamer-Case ins rennen, das aber etwas teurer ist als das Fractal 

Guckst Du hier : https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-chaser-mk-i-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-vn300m1w2n-a648856.html


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Das ist wieder nicht meins 

Die NZXT finde ich ja auch geil, vom Design, nur halt bissel viel Plaste .

Wenn Dir das Phantom so gut gefällt, würde ich das auch nehmen.


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ja das NZXT is halt so ein Plastikbomber und das Design ist das einzige, das mir gefällt.

Das Cooltek hab ich schon öfter gesehen, aber ich will meinen PC nicht mit ner Minibar oder nem Kühlschrank verwechseln. (Bin ich der einzige, das das so sieht)

Thermaltake Chaser sieht mir rein vom Foto her extrem nach nem Chinabomber aus, viel Plastik, nicht sehr schön verpacktes Plastik.

Die beiden Fractal gefallen mir sehr, auch wegen dem Fenster, nur welches soll ich nehmen?
Preis hierbei egal. (+-10€)


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

In ein paar Tagen sollte auch dieses rauskommen : Fractal Design ARC XL & ARC Mini R2

 welches Du nehmen sollst. Ich finde mein R4 voll goil, das Arc R2 aber auch


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Hab mich mittlerweile schon entschieden.

Entweder das Bit Fenix Shinobi

oder bei größerem Budget 

Das Fractal Define R4.

Beim R2 gefällt mir die Front und die Lackierung nicht so gut.

Oder vielleicht doch noch das NZXT (Ich find das Design einfach Genial)
Dazu würde ich gerne noch ein paar Meinungen sammeln: Her damit!


----------



## Makalar (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Das ist natürlich vom Budget abhängig, das Shinobi ist für den Preis aber sehr gut


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So nochmal 2 Fragen: 

Welches der 2 Netzteile?
430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, 
oder
400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Und welche GTX 770?
2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Welche der 4 genannten hat den besten Kühler bzw. ist überhaupt für nen Laien wie mich ein Unterschied zu bemerken oder soll ich einfach die billigste nehmen?
Die Gainward Phantom würde sich natürlich gut im Fenster machen.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir was zusammenzustellen mit Hilfe der coolen Jungs hier !

Ich habe die Gainward Phantom gewählt, da sie leicht übertaktet ist und so 5-8% mehr Leistung auf den Tisch bringt wie die
Standard-Version! Zudem ist hier der Clou, dass du die 3 Ventilatoren einzeln wie aus einer Schublade raus entnehmen und so 
optimal reinigen kannst, was ich persönlich Hammer finde, da ich den Pc mindestens mal 5 Jahre mit dieser Zusammenstellung nutzen möchte!
Das erleichtert die Reinigung+Wartung enorm!!!

Viel Erfolg noch mit deiner weiteren Zusammenstellung und beste Grüße !

Maasta


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Würde persönlich zur Gainward greifen, da sie irgendwie besonders aussieht, gute Kühlleistung hat, leise sein  soll, und sehr leicht zu reinigen, da man die Lüfter ganz leicht ausbauen kann. Eine Schraube raus drehn und Lüfter einfach raus ziehn und sauber machen 

Netzteil würde ich das 450 Watt nehmen : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

Oder noch besser das 480 Watt mit Kabelmanagement, was es einfacher macht : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

Beim Netzteil sollte man nicht anfangen zu sparen  Es ist mit die wichtigste Komponente überhaupt im Rechenknecht


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Wollte auch gerade die Phantom und das E9 empfehlen 

Das L8 ist gut, aber das E9 ist halt noch besser .


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Das ist doch mal ne Antwort.
Ist das (Retail) eig. auf die Verpackung bezogen oder was ist das?
Sollte das mit der Gainward stimmen, was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, werd ich mir die kaufen, da mir die Lüfter sehr gut gefallen und die sich bestimmt im Fenster gut machen. 

5 Jahre wird das Teil dann sowieso nicht halten, da ich plane die jeweiligen Komponenten zu erneuern, sobald ich ein ArmA, BF & Co. nicht mehr auf Ultra oder Hoch zocken kann. Wenn schon, denn schon ist da meine Devise. 
Nachdem ich die letzten 3 Jahre auf PS3 und auf nem Laptop mit 25-30 fps gezockt hab, hab ich das verdient.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Jepp, Retail ist die volle Packung, also mit Zubehör und tralala. Braucht man nicht wirklich, aber wurscht. 
Bulk is nackig, nur die Graka im Karton mit ner Treiber CD, die man auch nicht braucht, weil man die  Treiber frisch von Nvidia oder AMD zieht.
Lite Retail ist dann das Mittelding .

Habe in einem anderen Forum gerade auch begeistertes Feedback über die Phantom bekommen .


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

So jetzt glaub ich passts!

Hier mal die Auflistung (Ich habe 3 verschiedene, doch diese unterscheiden sich nur durch Gehäuse bzw Lüfter fürs Shinobi 3x BQ Silent Wings)

1. Fractal Define R4
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dc4cc7248ff7b168b830c232dc5c79940b8a25eb57

2. Bit Fenix Shinobi
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22016085853c6e923b6ec64150f55c2bf65b22467d806

3. NZXT Phantom
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f441167f217af605233a6cd4cfeb1c4907b6673105

Auf das Kabelmanagement beim 480W NT hab ich wegen den 25€ Unterschied verzichtet, da 1. + 3. arg am Budget kratzen.

Abschließende Fragen:
Passt alles, fehlt noch was? (OS kommt vom PCfritz.de)

Passen die Silent Wings, sinds zu viele oder zu wenig? (Beim Shinobi)

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge zum Sparen?


Und abschließend schon mal im Voraus DANKE an alle Beteiligten, ja ich weiß ich schreib das oft und gerne, aber das Forum und die Kompetenz ALLER! Leute hier muss gelobt werden.


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Bei Retail-Versionen sind meist noch extra Spiele usw dabei....

Jedoch geizt hier NVIDIA zur Zeit bei der neuen 7er-Reihe. 

Das Spiel Metro Last Light gibts momentan nur bei der alten GTX 6er-Serie gratis dazu, leider 

Und den Rest hat ja Rosigatton schon sehr schön erklärt


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Denke mal, das passt jetzt alles  soweit.

Sparen könntest Du nur noch bei  der Gainward Phantom, wenn Du diese durch die etwas günstigere Palit Jetstream  ersetzt : https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-gtx-770-jetstream-ne5x770h1042-1045j-a953270.html

Diese ist auch ab Werk leicht übertaktet, soll wohl auch sehr gut und nicht laut sein, dafür hast Du halt den Vorteil mit den leicht reinigenden Lüftern nicht.

Sonst fällt mir hier nichts mehr ein, wo Du wirklich noch was  sparen kannst 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Schade, hatte mich schon auf Metro gefreut. *Stein nach Nvidia werf*


----------



## TerrorMango (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*

Ich melde mich dann spätestens dann wieder, wenn die Hütte brennt oder wenn alles passt 
Man sieht sich bis dahin sicher in anderen Themen.

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich immer offen.

Endlich in meiner Signatur in Foren nen tollen PC zu haben *träum*

 Wie findet ihr eig. meinen Avatar?


EDIT: Thread-Titel geändert, um besser an den jetzigen Preis des PC ranzukommen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis max. 900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eig. meinen Avatar?


 
Passt nicht ganz zum User Namen.


----------



## TerrorMango (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Haha, ist meistens so. Treshold?
Wollte halt patriotisch sein. ^^

Ich hab leider noch keinen Avatar gefunden, der zu TerrorMango passt.
Und selbst erstellen kann ich sowas nicht, aber ne Idee hätte ich.  (Comic-Mango+Turban+AK)

Außerdem fand ich, das der Avatar nicht so lw aussieht, wie ne normale Flagge.


Nur mal so nebenbei, gebt mal, wenn ihr einen Usernamen habt, der auf mehreren Sites und Plattformen gleich heißt, den Namen bei google bilder ein.
Eure Avatare, Bilder und selbst der YT-Verlauf wird angezeigt. WTF???
Und wie sichs für Google Bilder gehört, nach den ersten Zeilen viel komisches Zeug.

PS: Treshold ist bei meinen Bildern dabei. Und da heißt es immer, wir werden nicht ausspioniert. ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, gebt mal, wenn ihr einen Usernamen habt, der auf mehreren Sites und Plattformen gleich heißt, den Namen bei google bilder ein.
> Eure Avatare, Bilder und selbst der YT-Verlauf wird angezeigt. WTF???
> Und wie sichs für Google Bilder gehört, nach den ersten Zeilen viel komisches Zeug.



Google speichert alle Daten. Ist ja nichts neues.



TerrorMango schrieb:


> PS: Treshold ist bei meinen Bildern dabei. Und da heißt es immer, wir werden nicht ausspioniert. ^^


 
Wenn ich nach Obama gehe wird niemand ausgespäht. Also in Zukunft nicht mehr. 

Ist genauso wenn die CIA sagt dass sie kein Waterboarding mehr macht. 
Bedeutet also dass sie es mal gemacht haben.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Würde es sich lohnen, falls mein Budget ausreicht, die GTX 770 Gainward Phantom mit 4GB VRAM zu nehmen?
Ich erhoffe mir einen Vorteil im Bereich der Sichtweiten in Spielen wie BF4, GTA 5 (ja, es wird für PC kommen, bin fester Überzeugung ) Watch Dogs und ArmA 2+3.
Und da der Aufpreis nur ca. 40€ beträgt würde sich das doch lohnen oder?


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Nur bei GTA 5 könnte es sich evtl lohnen, wenn Du das noch mit ordentlich Mods spielst. Bei allen anderen Titeln nicht. Skyrim mit ganz vielen Mods wäre noch so ein Kandidat und  GTA IV mit vielen Mods.

Sonst ist der Aufpreis für die 4 GB-Version nichts wert 

GTA IV spiel ich mit Mods, und hab ja "nur" 2 GB Vram mit meiner Karte, und komm bestens aus damit. Wie es bei GTA 5 mal wird, muss man abwarten wie kreativ da die Modding-Szene sein wird


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Würde es sich lohnen, falls mein Budget ausreicht, die GTX 770 Gainward Phantom mit 4GB VRAM zu nehmen?


 
Nein.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ok eure Antworten wundern mich jetzt.  
Weil ich davon ausging, dass mir 4GB für die Zukunft und Open World Spielen ne bessere Performance bringt. Stichwort Ultra Einstellungen und hohe Sichtweite.
Außerdem hab ich schon des Öfteren gehört, das die AMD GPUs sich durch die 3GB RAM auszeichnen.

Aber schön zu wissen ,da sich das nicht lohnt, oder doch?
Sollte es sich wie ihr sagtet, auch als Zukunftsinvestition nicht lohnen, werde ich, falls das Budget rankommt (war nur eine Überlegung) eine SSD mit 64GB kaufen. ->Samsung 840.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

64 GB SSD ist quatsch.

Spar lieber 2 oder 3 Monate länger und kauf Dir dann eine mit 120 GB oder spar 6 Monate und nimm dann erst eine 250 GB SSD dazu. 

64 GB ist quasi nicht mehr brauchbar


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich will ja auch nur das Betriebssystem, Office und meine Browser draufklatschen.

 Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, Internet Explorer zu deinstallieren? Die Systemsteuerung lässts ja nicht zu.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, Internet Explorer zu deinstallieren? Die Systemsteuerung lässts ja nicht zu.


 
Nein der Internet Explorer ist Teil des Betriebssystems. Du kannst z.B. den Windows Explorer auch nicht deinstallieren.

Eine so kleine SSD ist recht langsam. Ich würde echt 120GB nehmen. Lohnt sich einfach und 64GB sind schneller voll als du denkst.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ok, muss mal schauen.

Wann würden sich denn 4GB VRAM lohnen? Bin grad interessiert.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Wann würden sich denn 4GB VRAM lohnen? Bin grad interessiert.


 
Gar nicht.
Der doppelte Speicher ist reines Marketing.
Aus dem gleichen Grund bauen sie in schwache Karten wie z.B. eine GT640 4GB RAM rein. Sieht auf dem Flyer gut aus und verkauft sich besser.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

O.o

Damit hab ich jetzt überhaupt nicht gerechnet!
Ich dachte, das macht Sinn (TITAN, 690). Aber ist gut zu wissen, um in Zukunft keinen Schwachsinn zu kaufen, bzw. Freunden diese zu empfehlen.
Danke dafür.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> Damit hab ich jetzt überhaupt nicht gerechnet!
> Ich dachte, das macht Sinn (TITAN, 690). Aber ist gut zu wissen, um in Zukunft keinen Schwachsinn zu kaufen, bzw. Freunden diese zu empfehlen.
> Danke dafür.


 
Die Titan ist eine Marketing Karte. Damit zeigt Nvidia nur was sie können. Die Tesla Grundlage dafür ist ja schon ein Jahr alt.
Und die GTX 690 hat nur 2GB RAM keine 4.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Die GTX 690 hat 2x2 GB VRAM, oder nicht? (Hab mal gehört, dass das 2 680er auf einem Chip sein soll)

Also reichen 2GB, bzw. sind nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern der Takt oder?

EDIT: und die Shader-Einheiten.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Die GTX 690 hat 2x2 GB VRAM, oder nicht? (Hab mal gehört, dass das 2 680er auf einem Chip sein soll)



Du fällt scheinbar auch auf das Marketing herein. 
Natürlich wird die GTX 690 als Grafikkarte mit 4GB RAM vermarket. Das liest sich besser und macht einen guten Eindruck.
Fakt ist aber dass die Karte 2 GPUs hat und in beiden GPUs muss immer exakt das gleiche an Informationen drin sein. Ergo hat die Grafikkarte nur 2GB Effektiven RAM.
Es wäre also sinnvoller gewesen die Karte als 2 GPUs 2GB Vram zu vermarkten.
Macht aber niemand weil 4GB einfach besser aussieht.



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Also reichen 2GB, bzw. sind nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern der Takt oder?
> 
> EDIT: und die Shader-Einheiten.



Wenn du eine GTX 770 mit 2GB hast und eine GTX 770 mit 4GB dann ist die Karte schneller die mehr Takt hat denn der Rest ist ja gleich und der RAM völlig unwichtig für die Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte.
Der RAM muss so gewählt sein dass die GPU immer mit genug Daten versorgt werden kann.
Nvidia und AMd bauen diese Karten. Ergo wissen sie genau wie viel RAM diese GPU wirklich benötigt.
Also bauen sie auch genauso viel RAM ein dass die GPU bestens arbeiten kann.
Würde es was bringen mehr RAM einzubauen würden sie es machen.

Und anhand der GTX 780 kannst du sehen dass 3GB RAM für den Grafikchip mehr als ausreichend sind. Damit ist die Karte dicht an der Titan dran obwohl diese 6GB RAM hat.
Ergo sind die 6GB RAM der titan eigentlich nur Marketing. Mit 3GB RAM wäre sie genauso schnell.


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Danke für deine Infos. Fühl mich jetzt gebildet. 

Ne im Ernst, ich hab in den 3 Wochen, in denen ich hier geschrieben hab, sehr viel über Hardware dazugelernt, find ich gut, da mich das Thema nicht nur interessiert, weil ich zocke, sondern mich auch gerne über die Hintergründe informiere.

Und da sich das ganze jetzt wie ein Ab*schluss*plä*do*yer anhört, verweise ich darauf, das ich aktiv bleibe und mich bei Fragen und natürlich mit Fotos vom fertigen PC wieder melden werde.

(Will endlich die Hardware in meine Signatur schreiben )



EDIT: Was macht pcgh-x mit dem Wort Abschluss...???


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Und die Mango is wieder da mit nem neuen Haufen Fragen. 
Warum mir diese immer abends und beim Lesen von anderen Threads einfallen ist unerklärlich.

1. Kann ich den 4570 wenn nötig, übertakten, bzw. wie weit? (Habe mir grade das How-to angesehen)

2. Unterstützt das ASRock H87 overclocking?

3. Irgendwie kapier ich den Intel Turbo nicht. Kann mir den jemand erklären und auch, wie man den aktiviert.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

1 und 2 ist zwar möglich über den FSB jedoch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Wenn Du dabei am Ende 200 Mhz stabil raus holen kannst, haste auch nix davon, denn die wirst Du beim spielen nicht bemerken.

zu 3.) Der Turbo aktiviert sich von ganz alleine wenn Du die optimalen Settings im Bios aktivierst. 

Dadurch taktet sich die CPU von alleine auf ca 1200 Mhz runter wenn sie gerade arbeitslos im Desktop verharrt um Strom zu sparen. Und wenn Du jetzt exsessives BF am zocken bist, taktet die CPU bis 3,8 oder 3,9 Ghz hoch, je nachdem welche CPU es ist 

Und das sollte auch für jedes Spiel in den nächsten 3 bis 4 Jahren mindestens ausreichen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Nein, die Haswel non-K CPUs kann man nicht mehr etwas übertakten, wie das bei Sandy und Ivy noch ging. Hat Intel nen Riegel vorgeschoben. Habe ich gestern erst von Thresh gelesen .


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Danke für die Antwort. Aber wie der gute Erok gesagt hat, wird wohl ein paar Jahre reichen.

Für was übertaktet man bzw. wie hoch übertaktet man denn so eine k-CPU eigentlich?
Und kann man bei einer übertakteten k-CPU auch noch Turbo laufen haben? Also Turbo auf 3,8 Ghz + Overclock = 4,5 Ghz oder so?


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Bei einer übertakteten CPU kommts immer auf deren Güte an.

Meinen zum Beispiel brachte ich problemlos bis 4,7 Ghz. Ich hab nen i7 3960x drin. 

Weiter traute ich mich damals nicht  Denn wenn eine 1000 Euro CPU durch raucht, ist das schon bissel  viel finanzieller Verlust   

Hier ist dann der Turbo quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. Denn die CPU holt sich dann die 4,7  Ghz auch wenn sie diese im Spiel zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt 

Hatte meine CPU dann nach erfolgreichen Tests auf 4,2 Ghz laufen mit einem Vcore von 1,264 . Die 3960x kann man zwar gut bis 1,3 Vcore 24/7 laufen lassen,  aber wozu. Mir reichten die 4,2 Ghz vollkommen 

Ivy und Sandy sind da im Vcore etwas gnädiger. Glaub die bewegen sich bei 4,2 bis 4,5 Ghz bei einem Vcore um die 1,15 oder so. Aber wie gesagt, da  reagiert jede CPU anders darauf. Manche kannst Du sogar bis 5 Ghz mit einer guten Wasserkühlung treiben, andere brennen Dir dabei durch. 

Wenn man aber ein stabiles System haben will, sich mit dem ganzen Quatsch garnicht beschäftigen will, dann ist es immer ratsam besser zu einer Non-K-CPU zu greifen. Da kann dann auf jedenfall nix durch brennen, und die Garantie geht nicht  flöten 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Danke für deine Antwort, ich bleib dann mal beim H Mainboard und beim 4570.

 € Erok: Warum verkaufst du deinen Monster PC?


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Weil er nicht mehr für das benötigt wird, wofür ich ihn mir gekauft habe. Ein grossteil dessen, was er mal leisten musste, ist weg gefallen, darum wird er verkauft wenn ich den Preis bekomme, den ich dafür will 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich freu mich schon auf meinen. 
Nächste Woche noch, dann kann man das Schuljahr als beendet sehen, die PS3 als verkauft und den PC als gekauft. ^^

Spielt hier jemand GTA 4 LCPD:FR? (is so ein Police Mod)


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich spiele GTA IV gänzllich ohne Mods momentan, da ich vor lauter Mods garnicht mehr wusste, wie das Spiel eig im Original  gewesen ist 

Und es komplett Stock zu spielen macht irgendwie genauso viel Spass wie mit Mods 

Hast noch ne PN von mir 

So, dat war nu aber genug Off Topic. Nicht dass ein Mod Dir den Thread hier closed, weil wir vom Thema abschweifen


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Geiler PC, den du da bekommst 

Was willste denn zu dem GTA Mod wissen?
Hab zwar "nur" ne gemoddete Version für 1040, aber bei 1070/eflc sollte es ja keine großen Untershciede geben^^


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Nene ich will nix wissen, suche nur Partner für den LCPD:FR Mod, sobald der PC dasteht.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ach so^^
Da kann ich leider net mit dienen, bin eher am modden/screenen als zocken


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Und Legacyy hat die 10K voll  

Herzlichen Glüstrumpf nachträglich


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Da schliess ich mich mal an mit den Glückwünschen  Auf die nächsten 10 k


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Dank euch 
Seit 2 wochen stolzer 10.000er Spammer


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So nachdem ich jetzt in ein paar Threads gelesen hab, dass die Gainward Phantom nicht so gut sein soll und computerbase.de auch im Test bemerkt, das die GraKa lauter und wärmer als die Referenzkarte und als die ASUS ist, frage ich mich nun, welche ich nehmen soll?

Alles 770er

Gigabyte Windforce 3x
Palit
Palit Jetstream
EVGA
ASUS
Gainward
Gainward Phantom

Außerdem: Würde das Bit Fenix Shinobi mit zusätzlichen Enermax 120mm Kühlern auch ausreichen? (1 oder 2 Lüfter?)


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Gigabyte oder jetstream, sind günstig und mitunter die besten Lösungen und ja das Gehäuse würde mit den Lüftern ausreichen.


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Bei mir wäre erste Wahl immernoch die Phantom. Denn wer genau hin schaut, dem fällt auf, daß sie immernoch die Karte mit dem höchsten Takt ist, darum auch minimal lauter und  wärmer, aber immernoch kein Düsenjet  ist. Die Karte wird man sicherlich nicht lauter wahr nehmen als jegliche andere Karten, da die Unterschiede minimal sind. Von keiner der getesteten wird man also einen  Hörsturz erleiden 

Am einfachsten zu reinigen und am höchsten getaktet bleibt da am Ende dann numal die Phantom. Darum kann hier nicht die Rede von sein, daß sie nicht so gut sein soll 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Laut den Technischen Details auf mindfactory.de sind die gleichauf vom Takt.

Gigabyte Windforce 3X

GPU Takt:	        1150MHz
Boost Takt:	1202MHz

Gainward Phantom

GPU Takt:	        1150MHz
Boost Takt:	1202MHz

Ist dan ein Fehler im System oder sind die wirklich gleichauf?
Und die Palit Jetstream hat auch nur 13 Mhz. Boost Takt weniger.


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Die Gigabyte hat einen Chiptakt von 1137 und beim Boost 1189 Mhz.

Sind also falsche Angaben. Findest Du aber, wenn Du einfach mal danach googlest, oder die Grafikkarten direkt über  Geizhals Deutschland suchst.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Die paar MHz merkst Du eh nicht 

Genauso wie beim 4570 und 4670 niemand die 200 MHz Unterschied spüren kann.


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Guter Punkt von Rosi.
Ich werde meine Entscheidung einfach vom Budget abhängen lassen und dann eben die Palit Jetstream oder die Phantom kaufen.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Genau, merken tust du die nicht, jedoch hat die Jetstream (2GB Version) den selben Takt wie die Phantom, nur zur Info.


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Und das Bit Fenix reicht wirklich in Verbindung mit 2 120mm Lüftern aus? Trotz des Preises von nur 50€?


----------



## Duvar (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Wie wärs wenn du dir mal paar Tests durchliest zum Shinobi?


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Meinte ich ja mit der Palit, habs editiert.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ja. Das Shinobi ist echt .

Weil man im Deckel auch noch 2 x 140mm nachrüsten kann, zieht die warme Luft schon gut ab. 

Kannst ja auch noch einen in den Deckel bauen. Zum Bleistift diesen : Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Die paar Mhz bei einer Graka kannst Du nicht mit der von einer CPU vergleichen.

Die können 2 bis 5 FPS ausmachen.

23 FPS unspielbar, jedoch 28 Hz ruckelfrei spielbar. Hier kann das sehr wohl etwas bewirken.

Und von der Jetstream gibt es mittlerweile einige Einträge, daß bei ihr Spulenfiepen zu hören ist unter Last. 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Na 28fps würde ich nicht als ruckelfrei spielbar bezeichnen wenn für dich 23 zu wenig ist.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ja. Das Shinobi ist echt .
> 
> Weil man im Deckel auch noch 2 x 140mm nachrüsten kann, zieht die warme Luft schon gut ab


 Man kann zwei, sollte aber nur einen (den hinteren) nachrüsten, der vordere zieht dem CPU Kühler nämlich die Frischluft weg


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Also wie viele Lüfter soll ich jetzt beim Shinobi nachrüsten?
Und soll ich den eingebauten auch austauschen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Also wie viele Lüfter soll ich jetzt beim Shinobi nachrüsten?



soviele du willst (2 reichen)




> Und soll ich den eingebauten auch austauschen?



nicht unbedingt


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Also wie viele Lüfter soll ich jetzt beim Shinobi nachrüsten?
> Und soll ich den eingebauten auch austauschen?


 
Drei Lüfter insgesamt reichen aus. Vone reinblasend, hinten und oben ausblasend.


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Also soweit ich das sehe, hat das Shinobi hinten einen installiert.
D.h. vorne noch ein 120mm
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence PWM - Hardware, Notebooks

und oben ein 140mm
140x140x25 Enermax Gehäuselüfter T.B.Silence UCTB14P


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Jupp  Und dann geht das ab da drin  Und Du kannst die nächsten paar Jahre richtig Gas geben beim zocken


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ok danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Und der eingebaute hintere ist unhörbar . Habe letztes Jahr das Shinobi meiner Frau gekauft .


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und der eingebaute hintere ist unhörbar . Habe letztes Jahr das Shinobi meiner Frau gekauft .


 
Weißt du zufällig welcher Lüfter verbaut ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Müsste wohl dieser sein : 120x120x25 BitFenix Spectre Lüfter - all black - Hardware,

Oder der gleiche in weiss 

http://prntscr.com/1a98cc


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Na dann hol ich mir das den Lüfter nochmal und keine Silent Wings, damit alles passt.
Gibts die auch in 140mm?


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist hinten richtig?

Dann kauf ich mir nämlich einen 120mm für vorne und 140mm für oben und zwar in schwarz mit orangen LEDs 

120x120x25 BitFenix Spectre Lüfter Orange LED - black
140x140x25 BitFenix Spectre Lüfter Orange LED - black

EDIT: Das hab ich grad gelesen auf MF

So toll die anderen Produkte sind, die ich gekauft habe, so schlecht ist dieser Lüfter.

Wollte mal was anderes ausser Blau oder Rot, naja, dann hab ich mir den bestellt.
Fazit: LED so dunkel, dass man meint, das Ding läuft im Stromsparmodus und zudem röhren die Teile...
Für knapp 9 Euro echt bescheiden...Wer also was buntes sucht, Enermax 120er Cluster (white LED) oder Revoltec/Thermaltake, das stimmt P/L


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Jap, der ist hinten verbaut. Wenn dir die LEDs gefallen, kannste die nehmen.


----------



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich hab mir jetzt nen 120mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter und einen 140mm Silent Wings 2 in den Warenkorb gepackt. Dabei bleib ich jetzt, nachdem der BitFenix nicht so gut sein soll. 
Vll. ersetz ich den Hecklüfter auch noch.

Oder ich kauf mir das Fractal R4, je nach Budget.

Hier mal meine (e) aktuellen Zusammenstellungen, damit hier mal wieder alles aktuell ist.

Mit BitFenix Shinobi
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2209c0c90eb6f7533fced886ada8c0b2f2e2fc3eed9b4

Mit Fractal Define R4
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bc6970eed429ad34d23c754c367fe98fd8f68b834b

Beide Warenkörbe entweder mit der Gainward Phantom oder der Palit Jetstream, wobei ich eher zur Phantom tendiere.


PS: 100 Beträge Juhuu!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

gute Wahl. Die Bequiet Lüfter sind sehr gut.


----------



## TerrorMango (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So ich bins nochmal. Da bei mf das R4 nicht mehr erhältlich ist und ich auf das Corsair Carbide 500R gestoßen bin, werd ich wahrscheinlich das nehmen, da mir das besser gefällt.

Nun stellt sich für mich noch die Frage:
Welche Tastatur, Maus und Headset, wenn wieder Geld da ist?

Ich tendiere ja zum überteuerten Premium: G19, G700, G930. 

Da gibts aber sicherlich bessere Alternativen.
Zur Maus: kabellos wäre schön
Zur Tasta: Makro-Tasten wären schön, zwischen mechanisch und ähm dem anderen  merk ich keinen Unterschied.
Headset/Kopfhörer muss kabellos sein, da ich momentan das PX5 hab (für die PS3) und ich den Komfort nicht mehr missen will.
Preis ist relativ egal, je höher, desto länger muss ich sparen.

Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Mango, nimm kein verkacktes Headset, sondern nen guten Kopfhörer + Mikro. Ist wirklich besser : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

Und kabellos ist noch schlimmer .


----------



## TerrorMango (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Nein, kabellos kann alles. Der Komfort, ich kann mir Frühstück machen, oder einfach mal auf Toilette gehen, während YT läuft 

Wie siehts mit Maus und Tasta aus?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich bin nicht so der Tastatur Spezi, aber von der G19 habe ich öfter gelesen, das die ein Spielzeug sein soll. Völlig überflüsiges Display etc....
Gibt bestimmt bessere mechaniche Tastaturen für das Geld. Aber da habe ich echt keine Ahnung von, ausser, das Du eine mechanische auf jeden Fall mal probegriffeln solltest.

Ob es die G700 sein muss, . 

Thresh hat sich glaube ich vor ein paar Tagen diese hier geholt : Gigabyte M8000X Ghost Laser Gaming Mouse, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst den ja mal fragen, wie die so ist .


----------



## TerrorMango (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Jo, werd ich mal machen. Zwecks Tastaturen erhoff ich mir noch ein paar Antworten ( was benutzt ihr denn so?).
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der (sehr teuren) Roccat Kone XTD aus? Taugt die was?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juni 2013)

Als tippbrett soll die vengeance k90 sehr zu empfehlen sein. Und funkhaedsets...gruselig. eher etwas, was hochwertig ist. Also Nicht so ein funkramsch, sondern eher beyerdynamit dt 660 & zalman ansteckmikro


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Habe ich auch schon versucht, ihm zu verklickern, aber mit Funk kann Mango ja auf´s Klo


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich werd mir das Zeug mal anschauen, bis wieder Kohle da ist dauerts eh ein bisschen. Obwohl ich mit dem G35 schon zufrieden war vom Sound her. Dann hatte ich wegen der PS3 noch ein AX Pro, noch ein Kabel-Headset von TB und jetzt hab ich das PX5. 

Liefern die genannten Kophörer denn auch genug Bass und Ortungssound? Und sind die "Surround" oder Stereo oder Mono?


----------



## Erok (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Der Superlux HD 681 Kopfhörer in Verbindung mit der Asus Xonar DGX liefern dir weitaus besseren Sound als das Logitröt G930 und kostet Dich keine 50 Euro zusammen 

Wenns echt günstig sein muss, empfehle ich Dir das :

Kopfhörer : https://geizhals.de/superlux-hd681-schwarz-a715165.html

Mikrofon : https://geizhals.de/zalman-zm-mic1-mikrofon-a115709.html

Soundkarte : https://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-dgx-90-yaa0q0-0uan0bz-a795560.html

Damit hast Du schon mal den weitaus besseren Klang als mit jedem Headset, ausser dem Beyerdynamic MMX 300 

Zur besseren Feind-Ortung wäre die Creative Soundblaster Titanium Fatality Pro Bulk empfehlenswert

Mit Abschirmung für 75 Euro : https://geizhals.de/creative-sound-...ty-pro-series-bulk-30sb088600000-a412142.html

Ohne Abschirmung für 46 Euro : https://geizhals.de/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-titanium-bulk-30sb088200000-a375339.html

Dazu diesen Treiber : PAX MASTER PCI XFI ALL OS Driver Suite V1.30 Release - Discussion

Näheres findest Du dazu bei denen im Forum 

Die Creative ist aber wirklich nur beim Gaming vorne, da sie die bessere Treibersoftware fürs gamen mit sich bringt. Hier hört man die Feinde besser aus welcher Richtung sie kommen. Dafür ist die Asus aber beim Musik hören einen ticken besser  Muss man abwägen, was einem wichtiger ist 

Wenns dann aber eine klasse höher sein darf, dann frag mal Thallassa. Er kann Dir sehr gute Kopfhörer empfehlen. Aber nicht nur empfehlen, sondern er kann Dir auch unwahrscheinlich gut erklären, wo dann die Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Lauscher liegen  Er hat mich da auch sehr gut beraten neulich  

Ach, und falls Dir das Zalman Mic nicht so gefällt, wäre das ModMic noch ne Option : AntLion Audio — Welcome

Damit sieht dann jeder Kopfhörer aus wie ein echtes Headset 

Tastatur habe ich persönlich mit der Logitech G 510 bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit der G 19. Sie ist robuster, und die Gefahr, das Mini-Display geht kaputt, ist weitaus geringer als bei der G 19  

Da ja aber vor ein paar Tagen die G19s eingeführt wurde, kann man momentan recht günstig die ältere G19 erwerben. So um die 85 bis 120 Euro herum wird sie zur Zeit oft angeboten 

Und Maus schwör ich auf meine Logitech G9 mit einem Roccat Alumic Mauspad  Herrliche Kombination. Jedoch solltest Du Dir die Maus vorher genauer anschauen, da sie doch sehr klein ist. Aber das macht sie für mich mit meinen langen Griffeln erst recht besser als eine längere Maus 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Hier Mango, die könnte auch was für dich sein : ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Keyboards » ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Naja, aber die gibts noch gar nicht und 150 sind heftig.

Wie siehts denn mit dem Zeug aus? (Gefällt mir vom Design her sehr gut)

http://geizhals.at/885495
http://geizhals.at/882297
http://geizhals.at/841868

Und welchen Monitor empfiehlt ihr mir denn? (Irgendwie will ich nicht auf nem 32 Zoll TV zocken)
Es gab da mal nen Monitor Thread, in dem auch die Stärken der Monitore gezeigt wurden, (Gaming, Office, Bildbearbeitung).
Ich finde den nicht mehr. Wäre jemand so nett, den Link zu posten? 

EDIT: Der Monitor sollte 24 Zoll und 60 Hz. haben. 

Danke


----------



## Erok (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Bei der Roccat Kone geht sehr gerne das Mausrad in der Mitte kaputt. Gibts zwar genug Tricks im Netz wie man das dann am besten repariert, aber ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Imho kommt nur ein IPS Panel in Frage.

Wenn Du ein TN nimmst, sind 120Hz Pflicht, sach ich ma so .

Also entweder : Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder : ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

TN?

Und mehr als 160€ möcht ich nicht ausgeben, die GTX 770 schafft sowieso keine 120 FPS, bin schon mit ner Steigerung von 20 (Laptop) auf 60 zufrieden.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Dann den Dell (etwas drüber) oder den LG : LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Wenn Du heute noch bestellst, der LG 237L von Redcoon für geschmeidige 139,- Taler .


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ne, erst mal muss das Geld für den Rechner kommen und dann der Monitor .


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> TN?
> 
> Und mehr als 160€ möcht ich nicht ausgeben, die GTX 770 schafft sowieso keine 120 FPS, bin schon mit ner Steigerung von 20 (Laptop) auf 60 zufrieden.




Sobald die Grafikkarte etwas über 60fps kommt, wirkt das Bild bereits flüssiger. 
Wenn nicht mehr wie 200€ drin sind, würde ich mir mal die anschauen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bei Redcoon bis morgen für 139€ erhältlich)

Edit: Da war ich wohl zu spät, ich würde aber auch draufdrücken und das sehr gute Angebot von Redcoon nutzen.
Der IPS237L bietet derzeitig von allen IPS Panels bis 200€ das beste Gesamtpaket zum Gamen (unter der Voraussetzung, dass auf einen ergonomischen Fuß verzichtet werden kann).


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ist denn das Roccat Isku FX gut?
Und wie siehts mit der R.A.T. 7 aus?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Bei Mäusen rentiert es sich immer in einem Laden probezugriffeln.
Mir behagen beispielsweise die R.A.T. Mäuse gar nicht.
Die Kone XTD hingegen finde ich richtig gut, ob die jedoch die Kinderkrankheit der Kone+ (Mausrad) verloren hat weiß ich nicht.
Aber evtl. siehst du das ganz anderst.


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Hmm Probegriffeln wird schwer werden. Media Markt hat bei uns nix ausgestellt und Packungen aufreißen werd ich mich hüten 

Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar auflisten?

Roccat Kone XTD
R.A.T. 7
.
.
.

Und die Tastatur passt? Das Design der Maus soll auch zur Tastatur passen, deswegen dachte ich, kaufste alles von Roccat in schönem Schwarz-Blau.


----------



## Erok (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Der Monitor ist mit weitem Abstand die Hardware, die Du am meisten sehen wirst, und wohl auch am längsten. Ein guter Monitor kostet eben paar Euro mehr, dafür werdens Dir die Augen danken und Du kannst ihn 10 Jahre oder noch länger nutzen.

Von daher würde ich mir lieber günstigere Tastatur kaufen, dafür einen 120 Hz Monitor 

Greetz Erok


----------



## TerrorMango (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Den Monitor kaufe ich wahrscheinlich gleich dazu, Maus, Tastatur und Kopfhörer erst später. Also darfs ruhig etwas teures sein.


----------



## TerrorMango (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Wie siehts denn mit den Tastaturen aus?

http://geizhals.at/498724
http://geizhals.at/552937
http://geizhals.at/539906
http://geizhals.at/648485
http://geizhals.at/667059
http://geizhals.at/849421

Und Mäuse würden mir diese gefallen:

http://geizhals.at/652372
http://geizhals.at/841876
http://geizhals.at/841868
http://geizhals.at/557301

Und welche würden denn sonst noch gut sein? (Budget Tastatur max. 100€/Maus max. 80€; weniger ist besser)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

die r.a.t ist ok, würde aber die r.a.t 3 nehmen, da besserer sensor. bei der tasta die vengeance k90


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Wow schon ca nen Monat vorbei und die Zusammenstellung ist noch immer net fertig^^
TerrorMango du löcherst die armen User so dermaßen mit Fragen zu ist ja der Hammer 
Nicht bös gemeint, also nicht falsch verstehen. Gut Ding brauch weile wa?
Nimm die G 400er Maus und als Tastatur den Sidewinder und gut is.
Gut und günstig


----------



## TerrorMango (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Danke für die Hilfe. Da die G400 ja der Nachfolge der berühmten MX518 (wenn ich da korrekt liege), werde ich wohl die nehmen.
Als Tastatur nehme ich dann entweder die Sidewinder, oder bei etwas mehr Budget die K90.

Headset bin ich noch unschlüssig, muss denn eine Soundkarte wirklich sein? Beim Logitech wäre alles so einfach.

Und Monitor nehme ich einen der zwei von Erok empfohlenen.

EDIT: Das mit dem Monitor war ja mr. 4EvEr, sry.


----------



## Shaav (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

170 Postings? Das kann doch nicht euer ernst sein


----------



## TerrorMango (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So, ich muss den Thread jetz nochmal ausgraben! 

Der PC wurde heute Abend endlich bestellt

Hier die komplette Auflistung der Hardware und Peripherie:

Mainboard:	MSI H87 G41 PC-Mate
CPU:         	Intel Core i5 4570
GPU:            	GTX770 MSI Gaming Twin Frozr
Netzteil:	        be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
Laufwerk:	        LG GH24NS95
Festplatte:	Seagate Barracuda 1000GB
RAM:         	GEIL DragonRAM 8GB 1600 Mhz.
CPU-Kühler:	CoolerMaster Hyper T4
Gehäuse:  	Fractal Design Define R4 Window Black Pearl

Monitor:           ASUS VS248H 24 Zoll FULL HD

Betrebssystem: Win7 Professionell 

Gekauft wurde bei mylemon.at bzw. pcfritz.de (Win7)

Bei mylemon.at hat alles super geklappt, bei pcfritz.de gab es nach der Zahlung eine MySQL Fehlermeldung, die Zahlung steht noch auf „offen“, meinem Konto wurde der Betrag jedoch bereits abgezogen. Hierzu werde ich mich morgen noch mit pcfritz in Verbindung setzen.
Die Datenbank war wohl überfordert (die Webseite allgemein ist furchtbar langsam gewesen) und die Zahlung wurde nicht vermerkt.

Kosten für PC+Monitor+HDMI Kabel = 1110,66€
Kosten für Windows 7 = 39,80€ (29,90 + wahnsinnige Versandkosten von 14,90 – 5€ Gutschein)


Hier nochmals vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, echt super die schnelle Hilfe hier im Forum!


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Wir wollen Bilder, wenn das Teil da ist


----------



## TerrorMango (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Bilder kommen, sowohl von den einzelnen Teilen, als auch vom fertigen Gerät.

Ich mach einfach ein Bilder-Bastel-Buch vom zusammenbau 


PS: 3.200 Hits O.o


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> PS: 3.200 Hits O.o



Ich habe 2 Tage lang ununterbrochen F5 gedrückt


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So, das Zeug ist angekommen. Ich habe "leider" nur ein Galaxy SII, deswegen werden die Fotos nicht mega schön sein.
Aber so schlecht ist die Kamera gar nicht. 

Ich muss jetz nur noch auf meinen Kumpel warten und herausfinden, wie man hier Fotos hochlädt 
Das ist so kompliziert bei euch


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So, der PC steht, Windows 7 ist installiert (Testversion, die DHL Luftpost braucht seine Zeit)
Alles Läuft gut, der RAM leuchtet und die Lüfter drehen sich.

Ich werde jetz noch wichtige Programme wie Avira, Chrome & Co. installieren. 
Welche Programme gehören denn noch zu einem Gaming PC? GPU und CPU-z oder so?

Hier auf jeden Fall die versprochenen Bilder, sind zwar nicht die schönsten aber was besseres als ne 8 MP Handykamera gibbet nich bei uns 
Gebaut haben ein Kumpel und ich und die Bauzeit betrug etwa 4 Stunden.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Schön schön. 

Statt Avira würde ich Avast nehmen.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Sieht gut aus  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ich hab noch ne Frage: Welche nützlichen Tools könnt ihr mir empfehlen also zum Temperatur messen und ähnliches?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juli 2013)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage: Welche nützlichen Tools könnt ihr mir empfehlen also zum Temperatur messen und ähnliches?



Hwinfo, speccy, coretemp oder für die gpu den msi afterburner


----------



## TerrorMango (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Ok, danke dafür.
Gibts denn irgendein vernünftiges Tool, mit dem ich alle Temperaturen (GPU, CPU, MB,...) auf einen Blick habe? 
Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich immer Speedfan.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Gibts denn irgendein vernünftiges Tool, mit dem ich alle Temperaturen (GPU, CPU, MB,...) auf einen Blick habe?


 
Ja gibt es: Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online Das hat eine praktische Gadgetfunktion für den Desktop


----------



## TerrorMango (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

So, Leute noch mal ein dickes Danke an euch alle 
Ihr seit echt ne klasse Community, schnell und kompetent. Da bin ich froh, dass ich jetz nich bei computerbase.de oder ähnlichen Foren sitze. Ihr verdient euch echt ein Lob 


Jetzt is es offiziell ^^ ↓​


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC für ~900€*

Das freut doch zu hören, dass Du mit dem Rechner zufrieden bist  Viel Spaß damit


----------

